# Today on RO



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 30, 2009)

[align=center]





[/align]
[align=center]*
Monday March 30, 2009

I am filling in for Paul2641

Please enjoy* 


[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]


[align=center]*Do you know who you are talking to are you sure? Well everyone is letting us know there other name in this thread go check it out.

Elf mommy got a huge mile stone behind her go check this thread out to find out what.

I know this is old but make sure you have given permission to use those photos in the different things on RO.
*

[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]*We have a bunny birthday*
*
Nicole_Lucky's Lucky Is celebrating his 3rd birthday today*

*
These members are celebrating there birthdays today.*

*Blyre
Foofy
Emanuelle Dexterity
Heavenlyshelties
Roguemoppet
Lunakota*
*
Some of these members have not been seen in a while. Check in if your reading this.
Remember to put those special days on the calender*
[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]*Geekus_maximus is joining us and getting two rabbits soon. Go welcome the newmember and congratulate him on doing the research first.*[/align]
[align=center]*
*[/align]
[align=center]*Bexx is looking for a home for her babys. Gowelcomethem and ask for pics.*[/align]
[align=center]*
*[/align]
[align=center]*Bunnluvvie is getting rabbits soon and doing the research before hand gowelcome and also congradulate her for doing the research first. her*[/align]
[align=center]*We have a new meber from Kenya go welcome her.*
[/align]


[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]




[/align] 


[align=center]*BethM found a great litter box go check it **out

Another easter bunny topic go vent about your local pet shop. I know we all need to

Storm got his first trip outside sense being with me go check out the pictures

Luvmyzoocrew is getting a new bun go give her your oppion on which bun to choose

Kacyrenee is wondering should she get her bun a friend

Martha Stewart did a show about bunnys even if you don't like her go check it out

TinysMom posted new pictures of Zeus. He is a doll*

[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]*Go offer some suport to our new member and watch for updates on this bunny

Is this seizures or something else can you help out

We got a escape artist go check for updates to see how this cutie is doing

**irritated eye should he go to the vet. Also watch for updates


*[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]*
Do you know what kind of bun this cutie is. If you think so let us know

We have three rescues any idea on the breeds

Where not getting picture quick enough. Go demand them here.* 


[/align]


[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]
*Are there any safe roses for buns. If you know could you let sephira know

Sunflower seeds for bun are the black ones.The one you give


*[/align]*
*
[align=center]*



*
[/align]
[align=center]*
90 buns are looking for new homes thats alot can you help or know someone that might
*[/align]*
*
[align=center]*



*
[/align]
[align=center]*
A lot have been updated go check them all out

*[/align]*
*
[align=center]*



*
[/align]
[align=center]*
Pepnfluff are traveling to the Uk can you help her out with a sims card

Mrs. PBJ has started trying to loose weight I have got a lot of great advice. Just watch for updates

Elf mommy is on a cleaning sprea go check out what she did. And I wonder is her daughter going to be mad at mom when she gets home.

Cornation Street Had a bun on have you ever heard of or watched this show.

*[/align]*
*
[align=center]*



*[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]*Who is the Number one poster for Today?*[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=left]*And once again easter is knocking on our back door. The pet stores are filling up and people are buying let keep those flyers going and get the word out.*[/align]
[align=left]*Let not the world say one person cant make a difference. lets show the world one person can. Lets also remember that the people that really want a bun for life. To remind them about rescues.*[/align]
[align=left]
[/align]
[align=center]*Have a great day hope you enjoyed it.*
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 30, 2009)

As of right now Minda-Elf Mommy is the top poster at 45 post!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 30, 2009)

Eeep! I'll get out the masking tape and fix my fingers together! 

man do I love Spring Break!


----------

